# I've got a printer, Well it's hp 1020. Can I install it?

## xsi

Guys here said to avoid using such cheap printers in Linux

http://unixforum.org/index.php?showtopic=133411&pid=1229922&st=0

Trust me! I didn't know that firmware blob is uploading into the printer through USB cable every time I switch it on.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

xcislav,

You need the hplip driver. See HP LaserJet 1020 Printer

The driver is available in portage.  With the driver installed CUPS should see your printer.

There will be some setup help on the same site as the link above.

HP aren't all bad - they do support open source.

----------

## vasettoo

I would suggest you to try http://foo2zjs.rkkda.com/. A quote from there:

 *Quote:*   

> *** DON'T USE the foo2zjs package from:
> 
>      	Ubuntu, SUSE, Mandrake/Manrivia, Debian, RedHat, Fedora, Gentoo, Xandros, EEE PC, Linpus, MacOSX, or BSD!
> 
> *** Download it here and follow the directions below. 

 

----------

